# No signal message when laptop is connected to Hisense TV through HDMI cable!



## hfmxj (Jan 25, 2011)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3764 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1754 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 463838 MB, Free - 265342 MB; 
Motherboard: Gateway , ID59C , V1.05 , LXWLJ02009023BBCC42200 
Antivirus: Bell Aliant Security Services Anti-Virus, Updated and Enabled

Okay, so over the holidays I received a brand new Hisense television and I was watching movies and tv shows on my laptop on the big screen through an HDMI cable for a few weeks. Before that I was doing the same thing with the big screen in our living room for months. I got up one day and wanted to plug it in but I kept getting a message saying no signal. I had had it plugged in the night before and it worked just fine. Yes, I checked to make sure it was on the right setting, HDMI 1. I also tried plugging it in the other HDMI slots on the tv and it didn't work in those either. It is doing the same thing to our tv in the living room and it just doesn't make any sense. The only thing I can think of is that my computer has some kind of driver that just needs to be updated or something but I have no idea which one. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello hfmxj,

Welcome to TSG.

I've moved your thread to "multimedia" where you're likely to have more response.

Have you tried connecting with a different (new?) HDMI cable?


----------



## hfmxj (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, I had no idea where to post my question since I'm new to this site. I didn't try a new cable because I haven't had the chance to buy a new one yet, and I was hoping to be able to fix whatever problem is causing the one I have not to work.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

Well it's often useful to look a the simple things first. Overnight failure hardly seems a driver update issue. The fact that you appear to often plug in (and out) could have led to a fault in the HDMI cable or plug. The fact that it's not working on other HDMI sockets and another TV rules out fault in the TV sockets.

Buying a new HDMI cable won't be a waste, even if it doesn't solve the problem. A spare is always handy to have laying about. 

I've had the same issue and it WAS the cable.

I'd try that first and then, if it offers no solution, come back.


----------



## hfmxj (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay thanks, I'll try that this week and see if it does anything.


----------



## hfmxj (Jan 25, 2011)

Nope, I went and bought a brand new HDMI cable and it is doing the same thing. It can't be the TV jacks because my TV is brand new, and it's not working on both TV's in our house. It has to be something to do with my laptop.


----------

